# ClyroEnhance and other enhancers



## CJB85 (12/5/20)

Hi guys

Has anyone used enhancers like Clyroenhance before? Do they make a difference and what do you think about using them?

I know a lot of recipes add Cactus, or Meringue to them to alter mouthfeel, so does this do the same or is it something different/better?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## alex1501 (12/5/20)

CJB85 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Has anyone used enhancers like Clyroenhance before? Do they make a difference and what do you think about using them?
> 
> I know a lot of recipes add Cactus, or Meringue to them to alter mouthfeel, so does this do the same or is it something different/better?



I've used TPA Sour (5% Malic acid) in the past. Initially, it brings forward some fruit flavours (strawberry, blueberry...), but with steep they tend to fade faster (IMO). 
I can only asume that Clyroenhance is also acid based (malic, citric, or both). You can try and see how you like it. Start low(0.5-1%)
If you are chasing sour flavour, try Sour Apple FLV.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CJB85 (12/5/20)

alex1501 said:


> I've used TPA Sour (5% Malic acid) in the past. Initially, it brings forward some fruit flavours (strawberry, blueberry...), but with steep they tend to fade faster (IMO).
> I can only asume that Clyroenhance is also acid based (malic, citric, or both). You can try and see how you like it. Start low(0.5-1%)
> If you are chasing sour flavour, try Sour Apple FLV.


Thanks Aelx, I assume you are correct about the acid base, as the website does say it brings a sour taste when used at higher percentages.
Am I correct then in assuming that this will be more suited to lifting flavours in fruity recipes, rather than richer cream based ones?
I can't see how an acidic lift will really benefit a custard/cream based recipe?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Stranger (12/5/20)

I have a simple base that I use then add flavours to that. What I mean by that is that I have a menthol, coolant pg/vg nic base that I use for every mix.

This works very well with Lime, apple, orange or any of the fruit flavours. I think the menthol gives them all a lift. I found that banana was lacking flavour even after steeping but then found that sour lifted it. Not so much a sour taste but enhanced the banana.

I also find a big difference between WS23, Arctic menthol and Polar blast, they all have a different effect on the flavour.

I am just going to edit this. My last delivery I got some Orange and some vanilla custard. Using the same base I added 3% Orange and 3% custard. I got exactly what the label says. Ice orange vanilla custard. I get more custard than I perhaps would like so will probably tone it down next mix but I still think it is the base that is doing it for me. Initially I would try these mixes with just a pg/vg/nic base and would come short. I think the menthol and the Koolada lift the tastes along with the cool. This seems to work with all my tanks with the exception of the Recurve dual dripper which seems to smooth out just about everything I mix. Probably because of the volume of clouds this thing throws out.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## alex1501 (12/5/20)

CJB85 said:


> Am I correct then in assuming that this will be more suited to lifting flavours in fruity recipes, rather than richer cream based ones?
> I can't see how an acidic lift will really benefit a custard/cream based recipe?



I think, the fruit flavour enhacement is their original intent.
There is a claim that lowering PH also lowers the harshness.
If you find any of your desert recipes too harsh, (again) you can try it and see how you like it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (12/5/20)

CJB85 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Has anyone used enhancers like Clyroenhance before? Do they make a difference and what do you think about using them?
> 
> I know a lot of recipes add Cactus, or Meringue to them to alter mouthfeel, so does this do the same or is it something different/better?


Meringue tends to round sweet flavours off in my experience , I hardly taste the meringue unless you use higher % like a lemon custard type of mix , on it's own it just comes through as a sweetner .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/5/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Meringue tends to round sweet flavours off in my experience , I hardly taste the meringue unless you use higher % like a lemon custard type of mix , on it's own it just comes through as a sweetner .



These are Wayne's (DIYorDie) flavour notes on meringue :


*"FA Meringue*





My Notes on FlavourArt's Muhr-En-Gay

I wanted to write a little post about this ingredient. I'm sure everyone knows what this flavor is, does, and how it works. It's extremely popular and for good reason. IMO it's one of FlavourArt's best and most useful ingredients. There isn't a recipe where I thought "maybe some meringue won't help it". So I figured why not type something up that'll help someone who hasn't been graced by the presence of this immaculate fluid.

FLAVOR PROFILE


Originating in the Swiss (or Italy depending who you ask) meringue is a confection consisting of beaten egg whites, sugar, and sometimes the essence of another flavor like vanilla or lemon. It's created by beating egg whites until they create a soft peak and then adding white sugar and continued beating until it's a stiff peak and then baked at a low temp. What you get is a light and flaky crust with somewhat of a marshmallow middle that's neither too sweet nor too plain. The shit melts in your fuckin mouth and it tastes so bomb with desserts, pies, chocolates, or even by themselves.


What FlavourArt does is try to mimic the meringues outer layer with flavor, and they do a pretty bang on job. It's light, airy, somewhat crispy, and if you use a bit more, you end up with that marshmallow middle ype flavor that's creamy, velvety, and luxurious. What FA does particularly well with this flavor is mimicking the sugar content found in meringue. It's a perfect white sugar flavor that leaves its mark on your palate after the entire flavor is consumed.

USES


FA did a great job of allowing Meringue to be used exactly as its authentic counterpart would be used. This is no simple feat as the flavor is light and airy, and even when added to heavy recipes like thick creams or demanding desserts, you can still pull out Meringue's feather like qualities. It's something that as a mixer is ******* impressive.


In your recipes, any time you need a light white sugar note think about using FA Meringue. I guarantee you it will fit in perfectly in 90% of your recipes. So recipes that are creamy with some kind of fruit note, like a strawberry cream, blueberry cream, peaches and cream, FA Meringue is a great fit. Lifting the sweetness of the cream, the fruit, and whatever side notes you're using all at the same time, while not adding any unnecessary weight to the mix. This allows you to fine tune your creams with the other ingredients until they are a perfect weight for you. Start low, as with any ingredient, and work your way up. 1% is a great middle of the road concentration when using Meringue in this manner, but don't start there.


Substituting for Marshmallow is great as well for any recipes you find the marshmallow's flavor just isn't coming out. This happens a lot with certain desserts where the accompanying flavors are just too much for FA Marshmallow, or TFA Marshmallow to handle. Meringue does a good job of giving you that mallow-like flavor and feel. I suggest using a lower percentage at first, like 0.5% and seeing how much more marshmallow flavor you're going to need from there. It's not a 1:1 substitution though, so if a recipe demands the flavor of a marshmallow to mimic its real life model, this might not be the best choice and in that case FA/TFA Marshmallow would be a better choice.


Cereals benefit immensely with the addition of FA Meringue. So much so I often never see a cereal recipe without FA Meringue in it. Giving credit where credit is due, Jackster was one of the first (if not the first) to use meringue perfectly in this situation. Spawning off hundreds of different cereals all riffing off his idea of using Meringue as a "milk". Myself included as you can see in both my Cereal Milks and Cereal Marshmallow Strawberry Milk recipes where I use Meringue as not only the central focus but the entire foundation of the recipes. Using Meringue around 1-2% will give you that sweet milky quality you're looking for. TLDR, meringue is the PERFECT cereal milk flavor. Just ******* smell it and tell me you don't smell cereal milk.


Chocolates are something I've been playing around with more frequently. I've found that Meringue helps bring the body of the chocolates out while also lifting sweetness that is rather lacking from most chocolate flavorings. Using it at around 0.5% is the perfect amount to give your chocolates for of a "waxy sheen" to them.


The steep on Meringue is quite short. To get the absolute full flavor from this concentrate you only need to let your mixes sit for a full day or two. This makes mixing with it extremely fun as you're not waiting a week to make any tweaks or changes to your recipes. The vape from this is great as well and can take on the form and texture of any flavorings you pair with it. Like in my Rhodonite recipe where I use it in conjunction with Torrone to give an almost "powdery" white sugar effect that sticks on your lips.

There are ENDLESS ways you can use this ingredient. This is just the tip of the iceberg. I've recently been fiddling around with using Meringue to bring Peanut Butter out. It's an extremely useful ingredient and I think it deserves a spot in every mixers arsenal, old and new. Hopefully someone will think this info is useful and that it will help anyone considering ordering it to just do it already. *Your recipes are begging you to add some Meringue in*. KEEP MIXING!"

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (12/5/20)

@ Puff the Magic Dragon , Thanks for the info , I will try it then in more complex recipes but with less volume , thus to obtain the ''light'' undertones will it go well with like a lime milkshake ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (12/5/20)

Polar blast works well with naartjie. I would assume it would do the same for orange as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (12/5/20)

@Alex the thing you mentioned about lowering the pH. How would you do something like that? And how would you raise it?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## alex1501 (12/5/20)

Resistance said:


> @Alex the thing you mentioned about lowering the pH. How would you do something like that? And how would you raise it?



By adding some Sour TPA, Sour Wizard FA, Clyroenhance, citric acid...
To raise it add some free base nicotine.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (12/5/20)

alex1501 said:


> By adding some Sour TPA, Sour Wizard FA, Clyroenhance, citric acid...
> To raise it add some free base nicotine.


How can you raise it without additional NIC?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (12/5/20)

alex1501 said:


> By adding some Sour TPA, Sour Wizard FA, Clyroenhance, citric acid...
> To raise it add some free base nicotine.


Basically any acidic flavouring will lower the pH.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alex1501 (12/5/20)

Resistance said:


> How can you raise it without additional NIC?


Not aware of any additives for that purpose. Any base I can think of right now, I wouldn't really vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (12/5/20)

Resistance said:


> How can you raise it without additional NIC?



Reason being. I don't have freebase Nic. Only Nic salts and I really want to make it harsher than it is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alex1501 (12/5/20)

Resistance said:


> Reason being. I don't have freebase Nic. Only Nic salts and I really want to make it harsher than it is.



You could try Flash FA, it won't raise the PH but it will increase the throat hit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (12/5/20)

alex1501 said:


> You could try Flash FA, it won't raise the PH but it will increase the throat hit.


Bicarbonate of soda???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alex1501 (12/5/20)

Resistance said:


> Bicarbonate of soda???



In a solution it will act as weak base, but when heated it will lose CO2, which in turn will give you much stronger base and you'll have some interesting residue to deal with (going back to "I wouldn't really vape" part).

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (12/5/20)

alex1501 said:


> In a solution it will act as weak base, but when heated it will lose CO2, which in turn will give you much stronger base and you'll have some interesting residue to deal with (going back to "I wouldn't really vape" part).


You guys going ''Breaking bad'' on me here  ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (12/5/20)

alex1501 said:


> In a solution it will act as weak base, but when heated it will lose CO2, which in turn will give you much stronger base and you'll have some interesting residue to deal with (going back to "I wouldn't really vape" part).


You guys going ''Breaking bad'' on me here  ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## alex1501 (12/5/20)

ARYANTO said:


> You guys going ''Breaking bad'' on me here  ?



Just a little.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (12/5/20)

ARYANTO said:


> You guys going ''Breaking bad'' on me here  ?



DIY going recreational

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

